# Primavera P6 Enterprise Project Management Ver. P6.1



## the poor to god (28 يوليو 2009)

للامانة منقول 
_مقدمة لكم أخوكم م / أحمد الشافعي_

Part 01
http://www.filefactory.com/file/agbeg47/

Part 02
http://www.filefactory.com/file/agbhcb5

Part 03
http://www.filefactory.com/file/agbhfe4/n/Primavera_P6_1_part3_rar​ 

ملحوظة : البرنامج يعمل على ويندوز فيستا ولا يوجد به أي مشاكل 


​
​
​
​


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخبارك يا بشمهندش انا لم اجد احد بيرد الجميع بيحمل و خلاص قلت ارد انا


----------



## the poor to god (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على ردك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (1 أغسطس 2009)

أنا انصح الإخوة الذين لديهم على أجهزتهم P6 أن لا يحاولوا تنصيب P6.1 لأنهم سيقعوا في مشكلة Data Base Configuration gk ولن تحل المشكلة إلا بعمل فورمات للجهاز
هذا ما حصل معي منذ مدة،والنسخة التي على جهازي لم تعد تعمل،ولا استطيع عمل فورمات للجهاز، وتحولت لبرنامج Microsoft Project


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخواني الأكارم محمد بدر وعبد الرحمن..

وجزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود والنصيحة.


----------



## keyhistory (28 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزال الله كل خير عما قدمت من اصار جديد وقيم


----------



## walidkhlil55 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله الف خير ارجو مساعدتى حيث ان البرنامج يطلب product code


----------



## seleem3 (13 أبريل 2011)

product code : ec-co1


----------

